# essential oil source



## Robyn08 (Jan 21, 2013)

Has anyone ordered essential oils through www.wholesalesupplies.com?

I need to order a bunch of oils and if order them through camden grey, the shipping is goign to be over $20.  wholesalesupplies has free shipping for orders over $30...but I'm not sure about their quality.

Thanks!


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 21, 2013)

I have used their EOs before and they were fine. My usual go-to is Camden Grey because of their selection and bulk pricing...but shipping can be a killer, even for me in FL.


----------



## houseofwool (Jan 21, 2013)

Essential Depot has their essential oils on sale right now...


----------



## Ruthie (Jan 21, 2013)

Are you speaking about wholesale supplies plus?  'Cause the link in your thread starter is a motel supply.  I used them when I started soaping, about 10 years ago.  Have heard stories about their business practices, which I don't know if they are true, but because of that I have not ordered from them since I got back into soaping a few months ago.  If you decide to use them, please report back as to how you like them.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 21, 2013)

I've used WSP on and off since 2002 with no issues. 
There's _someone_ that's going to complain about _any_ and _every_ business...


----------



## sugarnik (Jan 21, 2013)

I just ordered a bunch of EO's from Wholesale supplies plus and the ones I've used so far have been fine. Their processing times are really slow though...


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 21, 2013)

sugarnik said:


> I just ordered a bunch of EO's from Wholesale supplies plus and the ones I've used so far have been fine. Their processing times are really slow though...



They are based in Ohio though, so it should take long for you to get them?  My first order was on New Years Eve with them...right when they were doing inventory and closed for a day, so it was a week before my order was processed.  Then it was on my doorstep 2 days later in Indiana.  So I wouldn't say their service was slow.


----------



## sugarnik (Jan 21, 2013)

Every time I have ordered from them (wsp) it takes about 1 week for them to process it and once its ships it's quick, the next day because I am in state. Natures garden however processes & ships usually same day I order and I have it next day or the day after that.


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 22, 2013)

sugarnik said:


> Every time I have ordered from them (wsp) it takes about 1 week for them to process it and once its ships it's quick, the next day because I am in state. Natures garden however processes & ships usually same day I order and I have it next day or the day after that.



Do you have to upgrade shipping to get it in just a few days?


----------



## Genny (Jan 23, 2013)

sugarnik said:


> Every time I have ordered from them (wsp) it takes about 1 week for them to process it and once its ships it's quick, the next day because I am in state. Natures garden however processes & ships usually same day I order and I have it next day or the day after that.



That has been my experience as well and for Melstan ~ Nope you don't have to upgrade for shipping. If you place your order for Natures Garden before 11 am, they'll ship it out that day.  If you happen to live close by, you'll probably get it the next day or the day after.  I live a few states away from them & I get my order in 3 days.  Whereas if I order from WSP, I get it in just under 2 weeks if they're not too busy.  Even though both companies are in Ohio.


----------



## Robyn08 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the response!

Yes, that was the wrong link, lol.

So far I'm happy with Wholesalesuppliesplus.com.  I ordered a bunch of oils on Saturday night, and it shipped out yesterday (which was the next business day because of MLK).  I live in MI, and the shipping tracker said it's in the next town over right now, so I'm expecting it today...that's pretty good service to me .

However, when I compared the prices of their EOs (the ones i was going to order anyways) with Camden Grey, Camden Grey was still significantly cheaper, even after paying for shipping...so i guess i'll stick with WSP for just carrier oils for now.


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 23, 2013)

So everyone says WSP is "fine." No one has anything remarkable to say one way or the other. Does that mean they are merely acceptable compared to other preferred suppliers?


----------



## Genny (Jan 23, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> So everyone says WSP is "fine." No one has anything remarkable to say one way or the other. Does that mean they are merely acceptable compared to other preferred suppliers?



Personally I find their customer service & business practices lacking.  But their products are fine.  I just don't enjoy supporting suppliers that seem to publicly bash other suppliers over & over or threaten to sue forums for talking about looking for supplies similar to what they carry.


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 24, 2013)

Genny said:


> Personally I find their customer service & business practices lacking.  But their products are fine.  I just don't enjoy supporting suppliers that seem to publicly bash other suppliers over & over or threaten to sue forums for talking about looking for supplies similar to what they carry.



Oh, right. Badgering and "You owe us your business." Got it. Thanks for the heads up, nothing worse then a service provider who thinks they are doing their customers a favor by being there when there are others who genuinely enjoy what they do and really love their products.


----------



## paillo (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't use WSP because of above-mentioned business practices and because their 'free shipping' often masks higher product prices. I've been really happy with Camden Grey for EOs in larger quantities. And am always really happy with the quick shipping from Peak, and the quick shipping and really good prices from Nature's Garden.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 14, 2013)

I was satisfied with my order from wsp. I didn't find their prices any higher on the items I ordered, but of course this is just one order. I also hope to order from bb at some point, though they offer smaller quantities at slightly higher prices.


----------



## deb8907 (Feb 14, 2013)

I've been ordering from WSP for a few years with no problems.  Their EOs have been fine.  Their FOs are good, but can be pricey.  They are very responsive to inquiries.


----------

